# Assassin's Creed 3 - Ausführliche Informationen und neue Bilder aufgetaucht: Grafikengine, Setting-Details und Hauptheld enthüllt



## FrankMoers (3. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed 3 - Ausführliche Informationen und neue Bilder aufgetaucht: Grafikengine, Setting-Details und Hauptheld enthüllt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed 3 - Ausführliche Informationen und neue Bilder aufgetaucht: Grafikengine, Setting-Details und Hauptheld enthüllt


----------



## kidofthe90s (3. März 2012)

Also skeptisch bin ich ja schon,aber auch sehr neugierig.
Das neue Setting ist auf jeden Fall eine Chance,dass Gameplay zu verändern- es sccheint ja auch so als würden die Entwickler das auch tun, die Frage ist nur in wie weit. Allein die größe der Spielwelt ist ja schon mal eine deutliche Änderung. Allein die Größe der Wildnis klingt echt vielversprechend und die beiden Städte hatte ich eigentlich erwartet,als das Gerücht aufkam. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen,dass die Städte kleiner ausfallen als in den Vorgänger Titeln.
Was aber leider nicht passt, ist das Assassinen Outfit...ne das geht nicht!
Man hätte in Richtung des Protagonisten aus dem Film "der letzte Mohikaner" gehen sollen (spielt etwas vor dem Unabhängigkeitskrieg), also eine Art "zivilisierter" Indianer der sich frei in Städten bewegen kann. Dieser Aufzug wirkt in dieser poche einfach nur unpassend und "Pseudo cool"- Altair konnte man das noch abkaufen!
Auf jeden Fall bin ich echt gespannt auf die kommenden Informationen und wie lebendig die Spielwelt wird (Tiere außer den schon bekannten Pferden und Hunde in Ortschaften finde ich toll, da sowas für mich zur Atmosphäre beiträgt;genauso gefällt mir die Atmosphäre, die die zu sehende Ortschaft vermittelt.

Naja, wir sollten gespannt sein was da kommt...vielleicht ist das ja die Chance,dass die Serie so richtig losrockt!

Rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## stawacz (3. März 2012)

also ganz ehrlich,,seit dem das setting bekannt is,entwickelt sich das game immer mehr zu meinem most wanted....bin riesig gespannt


----------



## MrFob (3. März 2012)

Haha, habe in meine letzten Kommentar im vorigen AC3 Artikel noch geschrieben, dass ich es interessant faende, wenn der Hauptcharakter zum teil indianischen Ursprungs waere. Klingt sehr gut und ich bin riesig gespannt. Ich hoffe nur echt, dass es nicht darauf hinaus laeuft, dass die Amis die guten (Assassinen) und die Briten die boesen (Templer) sind. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich da ein Netz von Intrigen auftut, dass beide Seiten umfasst. Aber wirklich, AC3 entwickelt sich zu meinem zweiten Top-Titel 2012 (nach Mass Effect 3 was bei mir etwas ausser Konkurrenz laeuft.)


----------



## Zerth (3. März 2012)

Macht Sinn - man kann danach direkt an die französische Revolution (1789) anschliessen, event. gefolgt von Napoleon.


----------



## Zerth (3. März 2012)

Übrigens wäre der Taiping-Aufstand 1850 (der blutigste Bürgerkrieg der Menschheitsgeschichte mit 30 Millionen Toten) geradezu ideal für die AC-Reihe. Die Taiping waren chinesisch-christliche Fanatiker (wie die Templer?), die fast China erobert hätten. Nur durch die Unterstützung der Europäer konnte der chinesische Kaiser überleben. 

Leider ist dieser gigantische Krieg in der westlichen Welt nahezu unbekannt, ua. auch weil die Qing alle Hinterlassenschaften der Taiping aus Angst restlos vernichten liessen. (Paläste, Bibliotheken, Tempel etc.) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiping_Rebellion


----------



## Kerusame (3. März 2012)

super sache, bin riesig gespannt auf das game 

allerdings muss ich @kidofthe90s recht geben, das aussehen sollte weniger in richtung klassischer assassine gehen sonderns sich eher dem indianischen oder amerikanischen anpassen... aber das is ja nur n covershot, wer weiß was sie alles bringen.

bin fast zittrig vor spannung auf die ersten videos, und is auch bei mir nach ME3 einer der fixkäufe 2012 

ach und das mit den jahreszeiten find ich klasse, sicher toll anzusehen und immer irgendwie ein neues erlebnis durchs selbe gebiet zu laufen... ebenso wie das sammeln von fellen etc., erinnert sehr an fallout  könnte toll rein passen falls man mal keine lust auf turnen und kämpfen hat.


p.s.:@zerth lt. wikipedia sind beim taiping-aufstand die meisten an pest und hungersnot gestorben in der zeit. könnte ein sehr dunkler teil der saga werden wenn das wirklich mal als setting aufkommen sollte.


----------



## Stahlvorfach (3. März 2012)

Klingt für mich etwas nach Red Dead Redemption. Ich freue mich


----------



## Raidernet (3. März 2012)

Ich freue mich so auf dieses Spiel.. Und ich finde es SUPER toll dass dieses mal auch eine neue bzw. weiterentwickelte Engine zum tragen kommt. Und das sieht man auch auf den Screenshots.
AC3 hat sich gerade neben Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider in meine Top 3 Most Wanted für 2012 gezwängt!!


----------



## Darknomis806 (3. März 2012)

das setting gefällt mir

vllt. das erste assasins creed das ich mir hole


----------



## Raidernet (3. März 2012)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> das setting gefällt mir
> 
> vllt. das erste assasins creed das ich mir hole



Es wäre wahrscheinlich ein fataler fehler zumindestens den zweiten Teil nicht gespielt zu haben von der Story her.. Denn ich glaube ein totaler neueinsteiger wird von den provisorischen "Was bisher geschah" videos in den AC Teilen nicht schlau


----------



## Kerusame (3. März 2012)

hört sich immer besser an  je mehr infos man kriegt


----------



## 184Hannibal (3. März 2012)

Habe bis jetzt alle Teile gespielt. Aber die Infos die so nach und nach rauskommen beeindrucken mich. Das könnte im Gegensatz zu den 2 letzten Teilen wieder ein richtiger Kracher werden.

Aber mal was anderes: Was will denn Ubisoft am Montag noch enthüllen? Ich glaube bis Montag werden die restlichen Infos auch noch über Umwege rauskommen. Da braucht Ubisoft gar kein Countdown mehr starten.


----------



## Sancezz1 (3. März 2012)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt alle Teile gespielt. Aber die Infos die so nach und nach rauskommen beeindrucken mich. Das könnte im Gegensatz zu den 2 letzten Teilen wieder ein richtiger Kracher werden.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Was will denn Ubisoft am Montag noch enthüllen? Ich glaube bis Montag werden die restlichen Infos auch noch über Umwege rauskommen. Da braucht Ubisoft gar kein Countdown mehr starten.


 
Die Frage kann ich dir beantworten 
Verarscht....... Der 3. Teil von Assassins Creed wird ein ganz anderes Setting usw haben. 
Wär jedenfalls glaub ich ein Novum, das man mit Absicht so viele falsche Info´s preisgibt. Würde auch erklären, warum diese Bilder und Info´s "ausversehen" ins Internet gelangt sind ^^


----------



## Malifurion (3. März 2012)

Na endlich kein Ezio mehr. Den konnte ich schon seit Brotherhood nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## 184Hannibal (3. März 2012)

Naja mir egal, warum die Infos ins Netz gelangt sind. Solange ich am Ende ein anständiges Spiel in den Händen halten kann is mir das egal. Ich hoffe, dass es fürn PC noch diese Jahr rauskommt. Hoffentlich vorm 21.12.2012. Hat ja auch was mit AC zu tun.


----------



## Raidernet (3. März 2012)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt alle Teile gespielt. Aber die Infos die so nach und nach rauskommen beeindrucken mich. Das könnte im Gegensatz zu den 2 letzten Teilen wieder ein richtiger Kracher werden.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Was will denn Ubisoft am Montag noch enthüllen? Ich glaube bis Montag werden die restlichen Infos auch noch über Umwege rauskommen. Da braucht Ubisoft gar kein Countdown mehr starten.


 
Am Montag wird der erste (wahrscheinlich gerenderte) Trailer veröffentlicht.


----------



## MrFob (4. März 2012)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> Naja mir egal, warum die Infos ins Netz gelangt sind. Solange ich am Ende ein anständiges Spiel in den Händen halten kann is mir das egal. Ich hoffe, dass es fürn PC noch diese Jahr rauskommt. Hoffentlich vorm 21.12.2012. Hat ja auch was mit AC zu tun.



Soweit ich weiss soll es im November kommen. Schade, ich haette es ja am 12. 12. '12 rausgebracht und dann mit 9 Kapiteln versehen, so dass man als Fan jeden Tag eines spielen kann und das Finale am 21. 12. '12 spielt (demselben Datum an dem wahrscheinlich auch im Spiel das Finale stattfindet). Das waere mal cool gewesen. Naja, vielleicht verschieben sie es ja noch .


----------



## IceGamer (4. März 2012)

http://www.playm.de/2012/03/assassins-creed-iii-infoflut-und-neue-bilder-33058/

Hier gibts viele Bilder UND Neuigkeiten zur Handlung, Kampfsystem etc. sieht auf den ersten Blick doch recht vielversprechend aus 
Da kann man viel drauß machen, oder eben auch nicht, bin gespannt


----------



## stawacz (4. März 2012)

IceGamer schrieb:


> http://www.playm.de/2012/03/assassins-creed-iii-infoflut-und-neue-bilder-33058/
> 
> Hier gibts viele Bilder UND Neuigkeiten zur Handlung, Kampfsystem etc. sieht auf den ersten Blick doch recht vielversprechend aus
> Da kann man viel drauß machen, oder eben auch nicht, bin gespannt



hammer,,ich kanns kaum abwarten,,,kann mal jemand die zeit vordrehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (5. März 2012)

Das klingt nun mal echt GENIAL!!!!!


----------



## stawacz (5. März 2012)

Während sich Ubisoft darauf vorbereitet, am kommenden Dienstag die   ersten Informationen zum Action-Adventure “Assassin’s Creed III” zu   präsentieren, sind der jüngsten Ausgabe der englischsprachigen   GameInformer bereits umfangreiche Details zum Spiel zu entnehmen. Erstes   Videomaterial wird voraussichtlich am Dienstag veröffentlicht.
*
Handlung*



Die  Handlung von “Assassin’s Creed III” spielt in der Zeit zwischen   1753  bis 1783. Zu den Hauptschauplätzen zählen Boston und New York. Die    letztgenannte Stadt war vor der Besetzung der Briten das Hauptquartier    von Washington.
Laut Entwickler zeigt “Assassin’s Creed III” ein ganzes zeitgeschichtliches Ereignis, nicht nur einige historische Gebäude.
Im  Spiel rückt der Kampf der Templer gegen die Assassinen in den    Mittelpunkt. Gleichzeitig will Ubisoft zeigen, wie beide Fraktionen in    einer moralischen Grauzone nebeneinander existieren.


*Charaktere*



Der  neue Protagonist heißt Connor und hat einen englischen Vater und   eine  indianische Mutter. Seine Kindheit an der amerikanischen Grenze,   wo  er von den Mohikanern großgezogen wird, ist ein Teil des Spiels.  Nach   einer Konfrontation mit den Weißen wird das Dorf der Indianer    niedergebrannt und Connor entschließt sich dazu, fortan gegen Tyrannei    und Ungerechtigkeit zu kämpfen.
Weiterhin spielen George  Washington (die Interaktionen mit ihm sind   eine wichtige Aufgabe im  Spiel), Benjamin Franklin und Charles Lee   wichtige Rollen. Franzosen  und weitere Indianer sind ebenfalls   involviert.
Im Spiel verschwimmen die Grenzen: Nicht alle Kolonisten führen Gutes im Schilde und nicht alle Briten sind böse Unterdrücker.
Während des Spielverlaufs erfahrt ihr viel über Desmond.




*Spielsystem*



Wie  auf den ersten Bildern schon angedeutet wurde, können Tiere   gejagt  werden, um Ressourcen zu erhalten. Nicht weniger interessant: Die   Art  des Jagens wirkt sich auf die Belohnung aus. Wenn ihr einen Bären   mit  nur einem Schlag tötet, ist sein Pelz mehr wert als wenn ihr   unzählige  Male auf ihn einprügelt.
Connor nutzt für seinen Kampf viele Elemente der Wildnis, darunter Bäume, Felsvorsprünge und Felsen.
Im Spiel gibt es eine Wirtschaft, die auf Waren basiert. Zudem wurde das System für Grundbesitz und Eigentum überholt.
“Assassin’s Creed III” bietet eine neue Puzzle-Art, ähnlich dem First-Person-Tetris.
Der Titel bietet eine Schnellreisefunktion, da oft der Ort gewechselt wird. Darüber hinaus gibt es mehr Plattform-Action.
Das Sync-System kehrt zurück, aber mit mehr Checkpoints und wertvollen Belohnungen.
“Assassin’s  Creed III” bietet voraussichtlich die Möglichkeit,   befreundete  Assassine zu rekrutieren. Tower Defense soll es hingegen   nicht geben.
Der  Protagonist kann unter Hindernisse rutschen und über Heuwagen   und  ähnliche Dinge springen. Gleichzeitig ist das Klettern an sich    bewegenden Objekten möglich.
Das Free-Running-System bietet  unter anderem die Möglichkeit, durch   ein Fenster auf einen Baum zu  springen und dann hinauf auf das Dach des   Gebäudes.
Herumstehende Leute können während des Laufens getötet werden.
 Animus 3.0 wird als völlig neue Datenbank beschrieben.
Die Kleidung des Protagonisten lässt sich im Spielverlauf von “Assassin’s Creed III” erweitern.


*Technik*



In  “Assassin’s Creed III” kommt eine neue Version der Anvil Engine   zum  Einsatz. Sie ermöglicht es, tausende Soldaten in einer blutigen    Schlacht darzustellen. Gleichzeitig werden die Gesichter der Soldaten in    Nahaufnahme detailliert dargestellt.
Der Protagonist bietet  tausende neue und einzigartige Animationen,   die in das neue  Kampfsystem mit einfließen. Keine einzige Animation   wurde von den  Vorgängern übernommen.
“Assassin’s Creed III” bietet etwa 150 Minuten Zwischensequenzen, die per Motion Capturing aufgezeichnet wurden.


*Kampfsystem*



Connor  rückt in den Mittelpunkt gewaltiger Schlachten, da die   Entwickler in  der Lage sind, unzählige Charaktere gleichzeitig   darzustellen. Während  in den Vorgängern lediglich 100 gleichzeitige   Charaktere verarbeitet  werden konnten, sind es in “Assassin’s Creed III”   wie bereits erwähnt  mehrere Tausend.
Der Held besitzt eine versteckte Klinge und  geht mit zwei Waffen in   den Kampf. Im Kampf und in der Rahmenhandlung  wird die selbe Steuerung   genutzt.
Da Tomahawk und Messer  ständige Begleiter im Kampf sind, ist der   Held in der Lage, doppelte  Konter und mehrfache Takedowns auszuführen.   Zudem lassen sich Kills  verketten. Andere Charaktere können als   Schutzschilde eingesetzt  werden.
Während Counter und Defense die selbe Taste nutzen,  wollen die   Entwickler sicherstellen, dass sich die Spieler im Kampf  ständig   bewegen. Darüber hinaus gibt es viele Sekundärangriffe, z.B.  Schüsse mit   der Pistole.
Eine neue, dynamischere Kamera geht näher an die Action heran und  soll Kämpfe zu einem filmischen Ereignis machen.
Dank  eines neuen Systems kann sich der Protagonist beim Rennen per    Knopfdruck umdrehen und so dem Kampf entkommen. Zudem versprechen die    Macher mehr Kontrolle als je zuvor.




*Spielwelt*



Die Wildnis wird als Grenzland bezeichnet und bieten viele Facetten. Zudem sind ein Drittel der Missionen dort angesiedelt.
Die Karte des Grenzlandes ist rund 1,5 Mal größer als das komplette “Brotherhood”-Spielgebiet.
Im Grenzland befinden sich Siedlungen  von Kolonisten wie Lexington und Concord sowie Connors Mohikaner-Dorf.
Die  Spielwelt ändert sich mit der Zeit. Der Schauplatz einer   Schlacht  bietet nach Monaten beispielsweise nur noch leere Feldlager.   Zudem  gibt es verschiedene Jahreszeiten.
Im Winter kommen die  Soldaten langsamer voran. Seen und Flüsse sind   gefroren. Die  veränderte Umgebung soll Connor viele Vorteile beim Kampf   geben.
Die Städte sind detaillierter und lebhafter.




*Missionen*



Im  Laufe des Spiels erlebt ihr das große Feuer von New York (1783),   das  verschiedene Teile der Stadt zerstört. Zudem besucht ihr das Lager    Valley Forge, in dem George Washington mit seiner Armee von 1777 bis    1778 kampierte. Die Orte werden immer dann aufgesucht, wenn dort    wichtige Dinge passieren. So soll die historische Bedeutung    nähergebracht werden.
In “Assassin’s Creed III” gibt es viele  verschiedene Clubs und   Gruppierungen, die Connor an sich ziehen wollen  und Aufträge vergeben.   Diese Aufträge sind unabhängig vom  Missionssystem. Welche Clubs den   Protagonisten kontaktieren, hängt  davon ab, wie ihr im Spiel vorgeht.   Wer viel jagt, bekommt eine  Einladung von der Jagdgesellschaft.
 *Sonstige Dinge*



Mit  “Assassin’s Creed III” wollen die Macher weitere Spieler auf die    Serie aufmerksam machen, aber gleichzeitig die gewohnte “Assassin’s    Creed”-Erfahrung bieten.
Zum Mehrspieler-Part sind keine Details bekannt.
Während der Entwicklung werden Berater konsultiert, um die historische Genauigkeit zu bewahren.
“Assassin’s  Creed III” hat den längsten Entwicklungszyklus seit dem   ersten Teil  und verbraucht im Vergleich zu “Revelations” doppelt so   viele  Arbeitsstunden und Finanzmittel.


----------



## nigra (5. März 2012)

Verglichen mit den letzten cinematic-trailern, war dieser hier doch recht ernüchternd. Ich hoffe, da wird noch ein ordentlicher nachgelegt. Das Setting ist auf jeden Fall mal was ganz neues und ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## monsterdescla (5. März 2012)

Ich find den Trailer schwach! wirkt irgendwie als wäre Ubisoft mit den Bilder-Leaks der letzten Woche in Bedrängnis gekommen und hätten so noch schnell einen Trailer zusammengeklatscht!! Die kleine Axt zum Beispiel, die der Assassine bei Minute 00:21 dem zweiten Soldaten in den Kopf haut bleibt weder kurz stecken noch scheint sie den Kopf überhaupt zu berühren. Das wirkt irgendwie billig!
Das Setting gefällt mir sehr gut! Gelungene Abwechslung, jedoch so schön das Bäumehüpfen auch aussieht... warscheinlich wird das im Spiel nachher garnicht toll wirken. Wenn ich mir das Assassins Creed Gameplay anschau und mir dann vorstelle auf Ästen von Baum zu Baum hüpfen zu müssen... Da haben die Entwickler sich viel vorgenommen! Wenn es dann nachher wirklich so gut wirkt wie in dem Trailer wäre ich echt beeindruckt! Aber andererseits haben mich die letzten Teile von AC in sachen Gameplay noch nie enttäuscht!
Mal sehn was sonst noch kommt aber nur das coole Setting, Pfeil und Bogen und ne kleine Axt ist noch nicht genug um ein wirklich "neues" Spiel zu präsentieren.


----------



## hawkytonk (5. März 2012)

Mel, bist du das?

ps.
Die Lederstrumpf-Atmosphäre ist nett.


----------



## UthaSnake (5. März 2012)

Hu, da haben aber viele für die Note 1 abgestimmt... wahrscheinlich weil es ihr Lieblingsspiel ist 

AC gehört auch auf jedenfall bei mir zu einem meiner Lieblingsfranchises 

Ich geb mal ne 3, denn das geht besser 
Ich freu mich aber bereits wie ein Schnitzel auf Teil III !
Bisher hat mich kein AC Titel negativ gestimmt, wenn überhaubt, dann der erste Teil, aufgrund seiner immer gleichen Missionen


----------



## LordCrash (5. März 2012)

Ich finde das Setting eigentlich ganz gut. Eigentlich freue ich mich aber noch mehr auf den Nachfolger (also AC IV), weil dabei dann die französische Revolution mit Paris als Hauptort nahe liegt.....

Der Trailer ist ganz ok, aber nichts besonderes. Die deutsche Vertonung ist allerdings furchtbar, George Washington klingt ja wie auf Schlaftabletten.....
Die bei Ubisoft sollten sich mal ein Vorbild an CD Projekt Red nehmen. Deren letzte Trailer (samt Vertonung) sind eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## poldi101 (5. März 2012)

setting gefällt, trailer sieht gut aus, nur wie so oft deutsche synchro....


----------



## Kerusame (5. März 2012)

abgesehen von der deutschen synchro, mir passt die kapuze einfach nicht ins setting, sollen sie ihm lieber nen weißen wolf umhängen damit er aussieht wie n medizinmann oder so.. würd ich passender finden... sonst klasse, freu mich schon! ++
das mit zwischen den bäumen herumspringen wird sicher interessant, unbemerkt durch nen wald folgen etc.


----------



## Cibox (5. März 2012)

I smell a UK chart breaker... 
"Der Patriot" (Mel Gibson) war schon ein Graus, warum bitte sollte dann das besser werden? 
Sorry, aber beim besten Willen kann ich mit dem Setting nicht warm werden.... und das liegt nicht an dem vielen Schnee vom Intro. Mag sein, dass dieses bei weitem nicht so abgedroschen ist wie ein 2ter Weltkrieg-Setting, aber was soll an diesem so spannend sein? Erstes Level: Teesäckchen in den Hafen werfen und Tee-Party feiern ... 
Ich hätte Japan bevorzugt: erstens gabs dazu im ersten Teil schon Andeutungen und zweitens würdee das ninja-flair perfekt zu ac passen.


----------



## stylo14 (5. März 2012)

@Kerusame

was hat der Amerikanische Unabhängigkeitskrieg mit Medizinmännern zu tun oO ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2012)

OH ! MY ! GOD !!!
HABEN ! WILL !!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. März 2012)

Cibox schrieb:


> "Der Patriot" (Mel Gibson) war schon ein Graus, warum bitte sollte dann das besser werden?


 
Naja, unter anderem deswegen:


> Gleichzeitig will Ubisoft zeigen, wie beide Fraktionen in    einer moralischen Grauzone nebeneinander existieren.



Es könnte also etwas weniger abgedroschen werden. 

Vielleicht verschlägt es ja einen Ahnen von Subjekt 18, oder wer auch immer Desmonds Nachfolger werden wird, nach Japan oder Frankreich.
So skeptisch ich zuerst war, mittlerweile herrscht bei mir wieder die übliche Vorfreude auf den Titel, denn das klingt alles mehr als ordentlich (kein Tower-Defense!) und Schnee ist immer gut.


----------



## TwoSnake (5. März 2012)

Habe deutlich bessere Trailer zu den vorherigen Teilen gesehen!


----------



## solidus246 (5. März 2012)

Also der Trailer hat mich jetzt nicht SO vom Hocker gehauen. Aber war auch irgendwo klar. Zu der damaligen Zeit  gab es in Amerika noch keine "Big Citys" wie Rom, Venedig oder Florenz. Aber trotzdem bin ich sehr gespannt auf diesen Teil. Mal sehen wo uns die Reihe noch hinführt  Kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass man irgendwann nen Assassine oder ähnliches im Kalten Krieg spielt ^^


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (5. März 2012)

Cibox schrieb:


> I smell a UK chart breaker...
> "Der Patriot" (Mel Gibson) war schon ein Graus, warum bitte sollte dann das besser werden?
> Sorry, aber beim besten Willen kann ich mit dem Setting nicht warm werden.... und das liegt nicht an dem vielen Schnee vom Intro. Mag sein, dass dieses bei weitem nicht so abgedroschen ist wie ein 2ter Weltkrieg-Setting, aber was soll an diesem so spannend sein? Erstes Level: Teesäckchen in den Hafen werfen und Tee-Party feiern ...
> Ich hätte Japan bevorzugt: erstens gabs dazu im ersten Teil schon Andeutungen und zweitens würdee das ninja-flair perfekt zu ac passen.


 Ich empfinde einen verschneiten Wald irgendwie als richtig geiles Szenario. Besonders die Sache mit den Tieren wirkt interessant.
Und man kann auf Bäume klettern


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. März 2012)

Das setting ist meiner Meinung nach gut gewählt, weil unverbraucht. Ich hoffe, dass sie einen brauchbaren Protagonisten etablieren, ezio war doch sehr klischeebehaftet, im Gegensatz zu Altair. Obwohl ich mit der Meinung wohl eher eine Minderheit repräsentiere... 
Ein stimmiger Antagonist würde dem Spiel auch gut tun.


----------



## SonnyP (5. März 2012)

Einfach bescheiden das Setting !
Wie soll Desmond die Welt retten wenn er im Animus gammelt ?!
Am Ende von Revelations sah man wie Desmond nun ''Alles weiß''
und dann wieder sowas ? >.<
Naja abwarten aber trotzdem blödes Setting -.-


----------



## Wamboland (5. März 2012)

Das Setting ist fein und die Grafik macht einen soliden Eindruck. 

Der Trailer ist aber eher mau, hauptsächlich aber wegen dem lahmen deutschen Sprecher - 0 Emotionen. 

Daher gibts nur eine 3.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> (...)Ich hoffe, dass sie einen brauchbaren Protagonisten etablieren, ezio war doch sehr klischeebehaftet, im Gegensatz zu Altair. Obwohl ich mit der Meinung wohl eher eine Minderheit repräsentiere...
> (...)


 
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das wirklich so ist. AC1 hatte halt leider gerade im Vergleich zu seinen Nachfolgern ein sehr einfaches Missionsdesign, aber ich finde, dass sie Altairs Rolle später durch den Kodex und Revelations ins rechte Licht gerückt haben. Und überhaupt: was für einen Abgang der hatte, fand ich sehr erhaben. 
Ezio war halt der Botenjunge, der im Alter an Charakter gewann. 

Mal schauen, wo sich der Neue da platzieren wird.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (5. März 2012)

Dafür, dass es In-Game-Grafik und nicht gerendert ist, sehr gut. Gibt aber trotzdem nur eine 2 wegen mieser Synchro.


----------



## dr-breen (6. März 2012)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Dafür, dass es In-Game-Grafik und nicht gerendert ist, sehr gut. Gibt aber trotzdem nur eine 2 wegen mieser Synchro.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee? Auch wenn die Grafik schlechter ist als bei bisherigen Trailern, bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich um aufwendig gerenderte Bilder handelt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> Während sich Ubisoft darauf vorbereitet, am kommenden Dienstag die   ersten Informationen zum Action-Adventure “Assassin’s Creed III” zu   präsentieren, sind der jüngsten Ausgabe der englischsprachigen   GameInformer bereits umfangreiche Details zum Spiel zu entnehmen. Erstes   Videomaterial wird voraussichtlich am Dienstag veröffentlicht.
> *
> Handlung*
> 
> ...


 
In meinen Augen klingt manches zwar sehr gut, wie etwa die neue Technik. Aber andere Dinge scheinen mir eher unnötig und lässt AC3 mehr zum RPG-Lite mutieren. So hat es jedenfalls den Eindruck. Aber so seh ich keinen Kaufgrund. Entweder man legt mir ein echtes, vollwertiges RPG vor oder ein echtes, vollwertiges Action-Adventure. Aber einen Brei aus beidem will ich nicht. 
AC1 hat es gut so gemacht. Es hat sich auf das "nötigste" beschränkt und hat es sehr gut gemacht, bis auf das später monotone Missionsdesign. Alles andere daneben hab ich in AC immer als völlig unnötig empfunden. Eine noch größere Spielwelt, in der man Jäger werden kann? Sorry, aber das Spiel heißt Assassins Creed und nicht Jagdsimulator 2012. Ich will einen Assassinen spielen, keinen Jäger, Kaufmann oder sonst was.


----------



## stawacz (6. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen klingt manches zwar sehr gut, wie etwa die neue Technik. Aber andere Dinge scheinen mir eher unnötig und lässt AC3 mehr zum RPG-Lite mutieren. So hat es jedenfalls den Eindruck. Aber so seh ich keinen Kaufgrund. Entweder man legt mir ein echtes, vollwertiges RPG vor oder ein echtes, vollwertiges Action-Adventure. Aber einen Brei aus beidem will ich nicht.
> AC1 hat es gut so gemacht. Es hat sich auf das "nötigste" beschränkt und hat es sehr gut gemacht, bis auf das später monotone Missionsdesign. Alles andere daneben hab ich in AC immer als völlig unnötig empfunden. Eine noch größere Spielwelt, in der man Jäger werden kann? Sorry, aber das Spiel heißt Assassins Creed und nicht Jagdsimulator 2012. Ich will einen Assassinen spielen, keinen Jäger, Kaufmann oder sonst was.



siehste,,und ich freu mich riesig drauf,,ich fand den ersten teil so öde das ich nach ner std aufgegeben hab,,die anderen beiden ableger fand ich dagegen spitze


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2012)

reddragon20 schrieb:


> *in meinen augen klingt* manches zwar sehr gut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2012)

Der Trailer war jetzt nicht so doll, allerdings klingt alles, was ich bisher so über das Spiel lesen konnte, doch ziemlich gut. Ich werd aber vorher erst mal die anderen Teile Spiele müssen, kenn bisher nur Teil 1


----------



## robotbug (6. März 2012)

die serie wird immer besser und besser. so müssen games sein.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (6. März 2012)

dr-breen schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee? Auch wenn die Grafik schlechter ist als bei bisherigen Trailern, bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich um aufwendig gerenderte Bilder handelt.


 Einige Texturen sind matschig, Teils sind die Polygone zählbar und die Partikeleffekte basieren auf zweidimensionalen Bildern. Dazu besteht die Bekleidung nicht aus simuliertem Stoff.
Eventuell sind die Animationen nicht diejenigen die man selbst ausführt sondern aus Zwischensequenzen in Spielgrafik, aber der Trailer basiert definitiv auf der Spielengine. Allerdings können die Szenen auch geschönt worden sein.
Aber in dem Trailer ist auf jeden Fall nix gerendert!
Die Grafik ist nicht die Beste aber auf jeden Fall auch nicht schlecht. Ich denke, dass es den Entwicklern mehr um Details als um Technik geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> siehste,,und ich freu mich riesig drauf,,ich fand den ersten teil so öde das ich nach ner std aufgegeben hab,,die anderen beiden ableger fand ich dagegen spitze


 
Ja, okay. AC2 war auch gut. Aber spätesten mit Brotherhood war es für mich schon uninteressant geworden, mit all den Nebenaufgaben, die meiner Meinung nach nur die Spielzeit füllen sollten und sonst kaum spielerischen Mehrwert hatten.


----------



## stawacz (7. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ja, okay. AC2 war auch gut. Aber spätesten mit Brotherhood war es für mich schon uninteressant geworden, mit all den Nebenaufgaben, die meiner Meinung nach nur die Spielzeit füllen sollten und sonst kaum spielerischen Mehrwert hatten.


 
ach ich find das ganz witzig,,zb mit den häusern ausbauen usw,,ich empfand das als nette nebenaufgabe,,,AC entwickelt sich immer mehr zu nem GTA


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ach ich find das ganz witzig,,zb mit den häusern ausbauen usw,,ich empfand das als nette nebenaufgabe,,,AC entwickelt sich immer mehr zu nem GTA


 
Ich finde AC ist seit Teil 2 längst ein GTA mit historischem Hintergrund. Darum ja auch die üppige Spielzeit von 30 Stunden und mehr. Daran sollte man auch in Zukunft nicht rütteln, gerade das macht die Reihe (neben dem spannenden Hauptplot) doch erst so richtig aus.


----------

